# Bourne Hall - Merged Topics



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello all,

I will be coming up on my frozen transfer soon now, and I am wanting to find a acupuncture center near by the clinic. Does any one have any information about a good place to go around the Cambridge area?

Thank you for any information that you might have.

Brandi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would try posting your message on the complimentary board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

You can also serach for registered practitioners in your area using these websites...

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/PractitionerSearch/searchform.asp

http://www.medical-acupuncture.co.uk/find/county.shtml

I would recommend that you see a registered practitioner of acupuncture who has solid experience with treating women going through assisted conception (ie ivf/icsi/fet)

Good luck
Natasha 

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

I was wondering if there was anyone that is at bourn Hall for FET...what should I expect? What is the process?

Thanks for any help that you can provide.

Brandi Wiggins


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

I was at Bourn Hall but pleased to say they have released me. If you want any advice, idea of protocol then pm me. Bourn Hall are Fantastic!
Ruth


----------

